# Radio Question for GB Roms



## highway (Feb 18, 2012)

Since the summer, I have been running the "newer" version of froyo, that worked with the MR2 radio, namely this version of Plain Jane v3 (ROM&RADIO):

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/147-rom-plain-jane-1666056-aka-mr2-ota2-v3-6-9-2011/

Today I flashed Liquid Smooth 3.2 for my TB, and it seems to be running great, I haven't made any phone calls, but I have 3G service and data . . .

So with me being on the first MR2 leak, would it be recommended to upgrade to at least the official GB radio?

My main concern with changing radios, is that now, I can easily flash my old rom if trouble arises, and not have to worry about messing with the radio. Will the official GB radio work with my froyo ROM that currently runs the GB leak radio? or should I just leave things as they are since all seems to be working?

Thanks!


----------



## yodatom10 (Aug 14, 2011)

Mods can we get this moved to general


----------



## highway (Feb 18, 2012)

yodatom10 said:


> Mods can we get this moved to general


my apologies


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

the development section is reserved for releases. moved to thunderbolt general.


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

I also am running 3.2 and I'm still on the last froyo radio. I always keep a new radio on file just in case but have never needed it. As long as everything works I say meh, who cares how old my radio is.

sent from Michael jacksons' doctors' cell mate


----------



## highway (Feb 18, 2012)

sk3litor said:


> I also am running 3.2 and I'm still on the last froyo radio. I always keep a new radio on file just in case but have never needed it. As long as everything works I say meh, who cares how old my radio is.
> 
> sent from Michael jacksons' doctors' cell mate


yeah i didnt know if i should upgrade to the OTA so that i was on an "official" radio in case anything happened, then all i would have to do is flash a stock GB rom, and then unroot.


----------



## highway (Feb 18, 2012)

sk3litor said:


> I also am running 3.2 and I'm still on the last froyo radio. I always keep a new radio on file just in case but have never needed it. As long as everything works I say meh, who cares how old my radio is.
> 
> sent from Michael jacksons' doctors' cell mate


i wasn't on the latest froyo/mr2 radio, so i upgraded to that... i'll be sticking with this until ICS is out/stable

thanks again for your input!


----------



## Jimmi3_T (Jul 14, 2011)

Just my opinion, but when it comes to radios if it isn't broke don't fix it, unless of course you're hoping for better reception. A newer radio MAY give you better reception, but it MAY not, it's different for every area. You can try them out all you want but if you're not sure of what your doing (I'm not saying you don't), I'd just stick with what works..


----------



## Forgetful (Jul 23, 2011)

IM on mr3 and it's been great for liquid 3.2

IF you upgrade I'd do that one

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## highway (Feb 18, 2012)

Jimmi3_T said:


> IM on mr3 and it's been great for liquid 3.2
> 
> IF you upgrade I'd do that one
> 
> Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


after playing with things this afternoon, i cant really comment on the radios, other than that they are there and are working? ive been on wifi all day, and the only problem i'm having is that my teamviewer / remote connection app is NOTICEABLY slower, almost to the point where it's barely usable -- and this is on wifi.

before, it moved very quick on 3G, so this might be a serious issue, i dont know what i can do to work on it...


----------

